# Seiko Divers Help Please



## sherpatensing (Nov 27, 2008)

As I'm a complete novice regarding watches, could any of you gents provide some advice please?

I have a Seiko Scuba Diver's watch that runs fine when it is not being worn but then stops soon after strapping it to your wrist. Does it just need a service or does this sound more terminal?

The details on the back are; 4205-0158 FO A.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sometimes the power reserve can be so low that it will still run when left alone but as soon as its moved it will stop, give the watch a good slow shake for a few minutes set the time & date and wear it for the day to see if it still stops if it does let us know.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello & welcome to :rlt: - From what I can find out you have a midsize Seiko diver with a Seiko Automatic 4205 movement inside - It sounds like it needs a service or at worst a new movement - There are a few guys here who could assist with that (if none of them show up leave your email address - in no spam format i.e. with dot and at instead of the characters - and I'll email their details to you) - Enjoy your stay ... Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Try dropping Roy an email at [email protected] dot com 

He's the owner of the site.


----------



## sherpatensing (Nov 27, 2008)

sean666 said:


> Sometimes the power reserve can be so low that it will still run when left alone but as soon as its moved it will stop, give the watch a good slow shake for a few minutes set the time & date and wear it for the day to see if it still stops if it does let us know.


Sean,

I carried out your instructions and fastened the watch to my wrist. Seven minutes later, it had stopped. A light tap with my knuckle and it started again and is now on the table working, keeping time. Any ideas?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

sherpatensing said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the power reserve can be so low that it will still run when left alone but as soon as its moved it will stop, give the watch a good slow shake for a few minutes set the time & date and wear it for the day to see if it still stops if it does let us know.
> ...


Nothing to really worry about..just needs general servicing...clean and lube ...THose 4205s came out in the late 80s or so....your tapping the watch got it started and then it stops....I have a seiko vintage doing the same.

And a quartz 7548 did the same with new battery....seconds hand kept twitching, so they are going to be cleaned....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

:rltb: Welcome mate


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought you could manually wind the 4205 movement :huh: ?

A lot of Seiko automatic's can't be manually wound & when they've run down they need to be shaken gently in order to get them going again. Shaking the watch (or moving it from side to side - like swirling brandy in a brandy glass) rotates the weight that winds the mainspring - this weight also moves as you wear the watch & go about your daily business so in effect the watch winds itself - hence it being called an automatic.

You might want to try manually winding it to give the watch a bit of a power reserve it & then see how it goes while you wear it. You should be able to wind the watch by unscrewing the crown to the first position & then turning it - if the date or hands move while you're turning the crown then you've pulled it out too far.

Having said all that I agree with everyone else & think that you should get the watch serviced - Seiko auto's have an excellent reputation for reliability & it should run for years once you've had it looked at.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, the 4205 is (or should be) windable as well.


----------



## sherpatensing (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for the help and the welcome.

I have manually wound the watch and it ran good for about 8 hours then stopped again. I wound it again and its still running at the moment.

I will take the advice and get it serviced. 

Any more advice please, as to who will service the watch without emptying my bank account :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Roy will be able to do it for you.

[email protected]


----------

